# Jet bandsaw motor replacement



## Millo

thanks for the review and telling us about your fun engine-driven adventures


----------



## tierraverde

You actually re-sharpen band saw blades ? Can I ask how ?
Otherwise, nice retrofit.


----------



## richgreer

Thank you for this excellent information. Since I own this saw I am particularly appreciative.


----------



## jbertelson

Thanks for the story, something to keep in mind…........especially, evaluating the motor on a new purchase in the first place.


----------



## kayakguy

Hey Jim;

Yes, it turns out sharpening bandsaw blades is fairly easy. I discovered this once I found my blade was dull, and did some internet research to determin what my options were. Just do a youtube search on "Sharpening bandsaw blades", and you will see quite a few videos on the topic.

The approach I used is essentially the one described in


----------



## CryptKeeper

kayakguy,
I thought I would chime in on this because you mentioned the 3hp motor Jet now offers which I've owned for a few months. I do think Jet realized the 1.5 hp might be under powered for resawing. I can tell you with a WoodSlicer blade I haven't been able to bog down the 3hp model - however, I haven't run the saw for more than probably 30 minutes continuously either.

Edit: I should point out that I purchased my saw from Rockler and at the time the 3hp motor was only $100 more than the 1.5 hp.


----------



## Dedvw

Interesting bit of information. How can I tell by looking at the motors on my equipment if they meet NEMA standards?

Thanks


----------



## kayakguy

Like I said, I knew nothing about this stuff when I started out replacing the motor. Here is what I have gathered while doing my research. If any electrical engineers out there wish to correct my understanding, please feel free.

NEMA (National Electrical Manufacturers Association) and IEC (International Electrotechnical Commission) have both created a set of standards of motor mounting, output, and efficiency. It's the motor mounting standards I was most interested in. Both standards specify things like mounting type, mounting bolt pattern, output shaft size, shaft length, shaft key size, etc. The idea is that if you design an application for a specific NEMA or IEC motor type, you can then go to any motor manufacturer and buy a motor matching that spec.

Neither spec states anything about motor quality. You can buy crappy made motors that follow IEC sizes, as well as NEMA sizes. Most motor manufacturers it seems make motors for both specs, which makes sense. Why loose out on the rest of the world if you make motors in the US, just because the US uses NEMA. Conversely, if you are an overseas manufacturer you can not afford to miss out on the US market.

Here is a spec chart for both IEC and NEMA motor sizes (called frame sizes in the specs)
www.baldor.com/pdf/501_Catalog/BackCover.pdf

Both specs list a couple of different motor mounting types. Base type, where there is a mounting bracket on the base of the motor, and face mounted, where the face of the motor has several threaded mounting holes (in NEMA terms, this is called a C mount).

The base mount motors are the most common. For woodworkers, you most commonly see these in table saws, and many bandsaws (my drill press uses a base mount motor as well). Because they are so common, base mount motors tend to be much cheaper. I'm not sure they are really any cheaper to make, it's just that there are so many manufacturers making them.

The face mount (or C mount) is much less common (unfortunately for me), and is therefore tends to be more expensive.

In my case, I could find plenty of base mount motors in used shops, pawn shops, etc here where I live.

So to find out if your motor fits any of the NEMA or IEC specs, look at the charts, and see if the shaft size, shaft length, etc fit any of the types listed. Be careful. Some of the IEC frame sizes (which are in metric) are dangerously close to some of the NEMA sizes. So if you measure your shaft and it seems "close to 7/8", but not quite" for example, then it may be IEC, and more exactly match the metric dimensions.

It seems like the most common NEMA size is the 56 (for base mount) or 56C (for face mount). From the chart, you can see the 56 motor has a 5/8" shaft, that is 1 7/8" long. The keyway is 3/16" wide, and 1 3/8" long. In the 'C' version the mount/bolt pattern is 4 holes evenly spaced on a 5 7/8" diameter hole.

Most of the motors I looked at stated the NEMA or IEC frame size on the motor in some way. They would say something like "NEMA 56C", or "IEC 71".

In my case, the old JET motor had a shaft who's diameter matches one of the IEC sizes. However, shaft length, and mount pattern did not match any of the IEC motor specs. I might have been able to make an IEC motor fit, but IEC C mount motors are extremely hard to find in the US, and with the sources I could find they were much more expensive than NEMA motors. I ended up getting a NEMA motor, buying a new belt pulley to match the shaft diameter of the new motor, then drilling holes in the side of my bandsaw to match the mounting pattern of the motor I got.

Whew, lots of pointless blather about motors. You can relax, I'm tired of typing now. Hope this helps


----------



## Dedvw

Wow, that is a lot of good information. Thanks for letting me know. I'll def be doing more research on some of the more important things I buy.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sawdust2

Timely find.
My Jet bandsaw blew the motor Wednesday night. Same project.
I just checked surpluscenter and their 3hp motor is $462.00

Lee


----------



## kayakguy

$462, ouch! I just checked surplus center again, to see if the same motor I bought was still there. It seems they have seriously reduced their inventory of c-face motors. They used to have several pages of c-face motors, and now they only have a handfull. It's too bad. It's been over a year, I'm still very happy with the $100 motor I picked up from them. The motor I picked up from them was only 2hp. However, I have never bogged it down, like I have the origional Jet 1.5hp motor. So 2hp seems sufficiant for my needs - even resawing 10" wide walnut.

Hope you find another motor inexpensive source Lee.


----------



## Mike3ID

Does anyone know if jet uses high or low speed motors?


----------

